# Your favorite Savory Cheesecake recipe



## Chicks (Apr 19, 2009)

I would like a savory cheesecake to be the main course for a Birthday Luncheon that I am having for my Mother.  Anybody got a recipe suggestion?
Thank you, C


----------



## Wyogal (Apr 19, 2009)

Chipotle cheesecake. Use a regular recipe, omit sugar.  I like to puree a can of chipotles in adobo sauce, put through a strainer (save the residu and put it in a jar, fill with oil, wait a few days and it's GREAT over refried beans). Then after you put the batter in the pan, dollop with chipotle and "marble" it through the batter. I use a crust made of cornmeal, butter, and cumin seeds. Top with a mango compote: dice mangoes and jalapenos, simmer in sugar and water. Serve with corn chips. (or make a "nest" of julienned corn tortillas, fried in a clump, top)


----------



## Wyogal (Apr 19, 2009)

another good one I've seen, but not actually tried, is one that uses bleu cheese.


----------

